# interior PVC trim - nail hole filler?



## BrianS83 (Mar 8, 2017)

I finished my bathroom with PVC wainscoting, baseboard, chair rail, and window trim. I have some nail holes that need to be filled before painting. Does anyone recommend a putty or something designed for PVC to fill these holes prior to painting? Trim is white and I am painting white.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

For the last 10 years or so, in my own house and in my rental properties, I use joint compound. I don't use a putty knife, I use my finger. I put a dab of joint compound in and on the hole, leaving it protruding. The next day, after its dry, I use a sanding sponge to level it. Two or three swipes, and it is perfectly flat. Once painted, the holes are almost impossible to find. 

I used to use caulk, but it shrinks and leaves a dimple. I have also used wood putty, but that is a pain to sand. I have never had an issue doing it this way.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I like the lightweight vinyl spackling compound just because 
it says "vinyl" on it. LOL which in the feeble minds, it tends 
to insinuate it is more compatible with PVC. it doesn't expand
or shrink when packed in firmly. Painter's Putty also works well.
whatever works for you is the best kind to use.


----------



## BrianS83 (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you both. I appreciate it.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

Johnny,
That was funny. Thanks for laugh.
I was in the hardware store the other day, and I saw a can of "Plastic Wood Filler". I thought to myself and then started to chuckle, "I do not have plastic wood, I have wood, wood." LOL


----------



## BrianS83 (Mar 8, 2017)

Johnny,
re: "whatever works for you is the best kind to use". I am not a professional, therefore there isn't a "whatever works for me", that is the purpose of the post, to ask people with experience if they use a different product for PVC than they would for wood. If I knew "what works for me", then I wouldn't have asked the question.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Like Jeff I use DW mud, overfill and sand with a damp cloth or sponge.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Brian - most of us here, in the beginning, had no way to ask
what materials to use for certain applications. we had to experiment
with whatever we found on the shelf or already had on hand.
over time, we found products that work better (or worse) than others.
and we made our "favorites" from trial and error.
most any kind of filler, other than caulk, works well for filling nail holes.
as you can see in just the few responses you have received so far,
there are at least half a dozen suggestions to choose from. and we all
say that our suggestion is the best, because that is what we have always 
used with acceptable results.
I like Painter's Putty and the Vinyl Spackling as there is no need to overfill
and come back later to sand like joint compound.
and this is not the end of it. in a couple of weeks, your thread can drag
out more than 40 suggestions. even some "homemade" concoctions
like cooking flour and water paste,
looking forward to your post next week as to what you decided to use
and if you were satisfied with the results. (please keep us in the loop
with your projects).
I have used all the below fillers at one time or another with satisfactory results.
(BUT - I prefer the middle two).


----------



## BrianS83 (Mar 8, 2017)

I guess I worded my question poorly. I am just curious if people use a different product when using PVC trim then they would for wood trim.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

_for me personally,_ no, I use the middle two in the photo
for both wood and "non-wood" interior patching projects.
if the project is large, I break out a can of Bondo body filler.
nail holes in casing, nail holes in baseboards, small holes in drywall,
and whatever else needs cosmetic work prior to priming and painting.
I reserve the joint and wallboard compound for drywall work because
generally, it needs sanding, and sometimes two applications, before paint.

.

.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

There's a spackling that goes on pink and dries to white.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I think there are nail hole fillers that are polymers. I haven't used pvc trims inside but look for non shrink filler that's sandable. If pvc trims have that shiny surface, I think you will have to prime first. Finish painting will telegraph those differences even more than wood, I think.

Durhams wood putty and plastic wood brands are no good for your applications.


----------

